# Break In The Clouds Finally!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ahhh, Winter what can you say...So yesterday finally the sun came out and so did I!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Your typical outstanding job, Sandra.

Did you by any chance get those over by the Baytown golf course?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All greats shots as usual. Love those of the owl in flight.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Formula4Fish said:


> Your typical outstanding job, Sandra.
> 
> Did you by any chance get those over by the Baytown golf course?


Brazoria NWR for the hawks and owl. Eagle location is not Baytown. Not ready to release this bald eagle location.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> All greats shots as usual. Love those of the owl in flight.


Red tailed Hawk. Angle is deceiving.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome work Sandy! All my hawks are perching on telephone poles, not getting them to sit still in the trees. Hoping for more sun soon! 

Thanks for sharing.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------

